# Manual recording?



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

Haven't yet had the call, but did have my "001" ticket and have replied to that as well.

A question, I know from having an S1 Tivo and a V+ they both have a manual recording mode which is very useful. Reading the VM Tivo guide I can't find anything about manual recording. Can anyone who has one say whether or not this is possible?

Cheers.


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

Depends what you mean by 'manual'. If you mean you hit record when watching something, then yes. If you mean setting a channel, time and start and stop time, no.


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

okonski_uk said:


> Depends what you mean by 'manual'. If you mean you hit record when watching something, then yes. If you mean setting a channel, time and start and stop time, no.


I meant the latter, damn that seems to be a step back. It was very helpful to get over bad guide data particularly for late notice changes to live events. For example an event that moves to the next day due to weather or force majure and guide data doesn't reflect that.


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

Yes you can setup Manual recordings.

Go to My Shows and Recordings / Manual Recording then Set up Manual Recording where you can set Channel, date & time etc.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

okonski_uk said:


> If you mean setting a channel, time and start and stop time, no.


Actually, Yes. "My Shows and Recording"/"Manual Recording"/"Set Up Manual Recording".

It's like having a good old-fashioned VCR! I don't know if it can be set to show a blinking "00:00" though.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

I actually prefer the layout for setting up a manual program on the new TIVO to the old Series 1 version (does that count as heresy?)


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Adder said:


> I meant the latter, damn that seems to be a step back. It was very helpful to get over bad guide data particularly for late notice changes to live events. For example an event that moves to the next day due to weather or force majure and guide data doesn't reflect that.


I agree this is when manual recording is useful, but I was told by the installer that the EPG is updated every hour or so (which is of course much better than our old daily update). Can anyone confirm this?

So I assume that if the reschedule occurs early enough to be captured in an EPG update before the original recording time then the recording date/time will also be updated.

But what about where the EPG is not actually updated until after the original time? Will Tivo be clever enough to know it has recorded the wrong programme and record it again at the correct time?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

childe said:


> So I assume that if the reschedule occurs early enough to be captured in an EPG update before the original recording time then the recording date/time will also be updated.


Why should it? It thinks you specifically want that day/time/channel, so why would it change it? 

SPs and Wishlists will change according to the EPG data.



> Will Tivo be clever enough to know it has recorded the wrong programme and record it again at the correct time?


A manual recording is simply that; this channel on this day at this time. Surely whatever happens to be on at that time is irrelevant?

If you'd wanted to record a specific show, all of which are in the EPG, why set a manual recording?

Not trying to be awkward. A genuine question


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

I would suspect he meant something like what happened with last year's Japanese Grand Prix Qualifying Session. Say it's supposed to happen at 4am Saturday and due to weather it happens at 2am Sunday, if I had set the 4am Saturday via a season pass or series link if we have to call them that now, will it pick up that change and unexpected recording?

Suspect that's more likely to work than a one-off recording in the same instance.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Anything _except_ manual recordings will change with the EPG.


----------



## PeteM (Aug 11, 2002)

childe said:


> I agree this is when manual recording is useful, but I was told by the installer that the EPG is updated every hour or so (which is of course much better than our old daily update). Can anyone confirm this?


That's interesting... first time I've seen this mentioned.

Like the S1, the VM TiVo only makes one Daily call, but in Systen Info there's a reference to
"Real-Time Connection: Active"

It would be nice to have confirmation that it does have some sort of dynamic EPG update capability.


----------



## Fatbloke (Feb 26, 2002)

Agreed - I'd thought it was still a daily update from what I read in the Settings area. Would be nice if it can react faster.


----------

